# My new foster



## mocamacho92 (Mar 18, 2012)

Im currently fostering a 6-7 week old female puppy! She is soo cute and extremely playful. The shelter says that she is a german shepherd mix, but she is kind of small. unless she is mixed with a smaller breed. What do you think?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know what she is, but how ADORABLE! You are soooo lucky.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like she'll be a smaller breed, maybe 30-40lbs... I see a small terrier or chi mixed with mutt maybe? Or puggle type?

Very cute.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just fostering......?


----------

